# Ovitrelle trigger injection - how to store?



## carrie lou

Hi, I was planning to have a natural cycle FET this month and on Wednesday paid for and received all my drugs for the cycle including Ovitrelle trigger injection. Went for another scan on Thursday (yesterday) and my cycle has now been cancelled because I have already ovulated. Aaargh!


Anyway, we are hoping to go again next month but I am wondering how to store my drugs in the meantime, obviously I would like to keep the Ovitrelle to use next month so I don't have to pay for it again. On the packaging it says to store in a refrigerator but also that it can be stored at room temp for up to 30 days. To be on the safe side I have now put it in the fridge but it has already been at room temp for 2 days. Will this be OK? What would you advise? Many thanks for your help


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I am surprised it says this on the pack as both the data sheet, patient information leaflet and the national fridge data base for drugs says store in the fridge only.
Seems to be a discrepancy.

I would ask your local pharmacist to check with the manufacturer. You don't want to ruin your cycle because the medicine is not working properly.


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks Holly, I'll check with the clinic in that case as I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## carrie lou

Just some feedback: I've checked with my clinic last week and they confirmed ovitrelle is ok to be stored at room temp for up to 30 days, and the way I have stored mine is fine so I can use it this cycle with no worries.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

The prefilled syringe and prefilled pen have different data sheets. Perhaps this is where the confusion lies?

Prefilled syringe says up to 30 days at below 25 degrees.

Prefilled pen gives no further information other than fridge at all times.


----------



## carrie lou

Ah, I see - I've just checked and mine is the pre-filled syringe. I guess that explains it   Thanks Holly


----------

